# 1934 Raleigh Record Ace (Clone)



## wrongway (Feb 1, 2016)

I've been working some on replicating this bicycle from what I have at my disposal and visiting ebay occasionally. I realize there will be a few little things off. Right now I'm struggling with the wheels so I thought I would post a few pictures of the painted frame and decal work to sort of take my mind off the wheels and inspire me to keep at it!


----------



## Greg M (Feb 1, 2016)

Damn.  Just...Damn!  That's looking nice.


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 2, 2016)

Looking good,you are off to great start . I just googled images of the original bike,that is going to be a looker.


----------



## wrongway (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 1, 2016)

late to the party and looking forward to updates on this bike.
If you don't absolutely must have original rims, a very good facsimile in 700c (or 650b) would be Grand Bois rims available from Compass cycles
http://www.compasscycle.com/product-category/components/rims/
Compass also sells Grand Bois hubs, 120mm or 130mm modern cassette hubs, and 5- or 6-speed cassettes - or these might be just as easy to buy from Japan:
http://www.cyclesgrandbois.com/SHOP/785129/list.html
Note that straight from Grand Bois, you can also get Maxi-car-clone freewheel hubs.
Grand Bois also has great prices on wonderful tires.

With the 120mm cassette hub, you even have the option of adding a spacer and running 4 cogs in the rear.

Velo Orange has some nice choices, also, including wing nuts
http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/components/wheelsets-rims-hubs/hubs.html

Soma has some nice bar selections for you
http://www.somafab.com/archives/product/major-taylor-handlebar


----------



## wrongway (May 18, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I've got to get back on this one. We moved in March and it's put me behind and the new bike shed is a disaster! Just before we were packing things up I stalled out on the wheels. I took the old ones apart, measured the old spokes carefully, ordered news ones, painted the rims black......and the new spokes were too long. How, I have no idea. Still fighting it. I was able to pick up a front set of 'R' wing nuts off of ebay. Guess it's best to take my time with this rather than rush through it and make it look.....stupid.  Oh, and buying a house also takes up a lot of money.....including most of your bike savings! Who knew!


----------



## wrongway (Jun 8, 2016)

I finally found some ambition last night and worked some on the project. I managed to get the bottom bracket put together and the fork. I have a question about the fork, but I'll post that in the 'Lightweight Forum'. I have decided to use the chain ring from 197?. I don't have any other better options at this time and if I did happen to come across an authentic detachable chain ring from that era......


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 8, 2016)

there is an outfit in Australia that will make you any chainring you want, alloy or steel
http://bespokechainrings.com/


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 8, 2016)

I have a pair of steel SOMA  Lauterwasser bars on a similar bike and really like them.  A lot. The bike is a 1938 Raleigh-built Gazelle safetey roadster.  I was having so much fun riding it I never got around to the decals.  The one thing that has to change are the brake levers.  I am always riding the bike  with my hands in the reach, and need to swap them out for a pair of steel road bike  levers.  Which have been surprisingly hard to locate.


----------



## wrongway (Jun 8, 2016)

I have thought about Lauterwasser bars and there was an unusual (to me) Japanese 5 speed bike on ebay that had what looked like an old set of them and I almost bought the bike for them. I think they would be more comfortable as I'm afraid this bike of mine might not be comfortable for long rides. I have a girl's 46 tooth chain wheel like the one you have Andrew and thought about using it since from a distance it more closely resembles a stock '34 RRA chain ring.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 9, 2016)

The Lauterwassers are very comfy in the reach- the real reason for the design was to get that reach when light, long stems were not up to the job.  I like them because I can be stretched out and still see what is around me in city traffic and not be down in the drops looking at my front axle.  If it gets really bad, I can go back to the grips and be in sit up and beg upright position.  I'm a huge fan of slack frame geometry, like found on serious early 20th Century bikes, overweight Schwinns and 1980s mountain bikes.  It's a VERY different experience than twitchy road bikes and a light slack frame really is a revelation.  Here is a a short video of a very lucky guy gushing about his RRA:




Raleigh threading was pretty much proprietary by the 1920's- keep looking for wingnuts that fit your hubs- they are out there.


----------



## wrongway (Jun 10, 2016)

Andrew Gorman said:


> The Lauterwassers are very comfy in the reach- the real reason for the design was to get that reach when light, long stems were not up to the job.  I like them because I can be stretched out and still see what is around me in city traffic and not be down in the drops looking at my front axle.  If it gets really bad, I can go back to the grips and be in sit up and beg upright position.  I'm a huge fan of slack frame geometry, like found on serious early 20th Century bikes, overweight Schwinns and 1980s mountain bikes.  It's a VERY different experience than twitchy road bikes and a light slack frame really is a revelation.  Here is a a short video of a very lucky guy gushing about his RRA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I must have watched that video 100 times already! He's got a great bike there. I'd like to go on that Lake Pepin ride someday.


----------



## wrongway (Jul 12, 2016)

Here we see a little more done. Front wheel, fender added. I have ordered a used Brooks B17 off of ebay. Should be good enough for this bike. I think it's coming together......finally. I really need a more interesting backdrop. I haven't worked at Godfather's since 1993. Why do I keep the jacket around?


----------



## wrongway (Jul 26, 2016)

Since I last posted any pictures I've added the rear fender, Brooks B17, and a set of bars I found on Ebay. I think they'll work. The rear wheel is still in process. I gave up on my abilities to lace it and handed it over to the LBS. Unfortunately it was a week before RAGBRAI started so they are a little busy right now and it won't be till next week that I get it back.


----------



## wrongway (Aug 1, 2016)

Nearly finished. This weekend saw a great leap forward in progress....and a couple steps back, but you'll have that. On the first, brief ride for a block or two I noticed that painted rims make for a lousy braking surface, but I expected that. Also, the shifting wasn't quite adjusted so I didn't get much of any use out of second. I did notice that the bike seemed to 'hop' along. Just how out of round is the rear rim?? I parked it next to the garage (in the picture) and turned my back on it when.....BANG!! That rear tube blew out. The only thing I can think of is that I wasn't careful when I aired it up and some of the tube leaked out. I had heard a rubbing sound that became more pronounced as I rode along. The Brooks B17 is very comfortable, though and I think I'll really like the Marsh bars! More, better pictures later.


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 1, 2016)

Looks great,coming along nicely . I am heading towards a build like yours with a 1966 Superbe.I have a B-17 on it now,still need bars and a quadrant shifter.I am using a friction shifter for now,works fine but does not thrill me like the looks of a SA shifter. I love the ride as it sits,but want to experiment.You have given me the incentive to get at it .I have the original fenders also,your pics make me want to put them back on.Thanks for posting the update.


----------



## wrongway (Aug 1, 2016)

Go for it! It's a pile of work, but as I was wheeling it out of the shed I thought, "You know, I could do another one....." The fenders on this one are a set of Bluemels that I happened to have on another bike and painted them black.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2016)

Very, Very Nice!!!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 25, 2016)

That's really starting to look good!
Those Raleigh wingnuts do pop up on eBay U.K. every few months, but the price is usually pretty steep.
Great job.


----------

